
Basecamp's fresh start on Mail - kij
http://Hey.com
======
peace2all
Not so. Nothing fresh about it.

[https://mrtechimist.wordpress.com/2020/06/16/apples-email-
an...](https://mrtechimist.wordpress.com/2020/06/16/apples-email-and-
basecamps-new-hey-emails-top-20-features/)

